# New Dish Home



## juan ellitinez (Jan 31, 2003)

One of my 811's still does not have the new dish home thingy!! Does anybody else have the same issue or is it a defective box?? Yes I turn it off every night and yes I accept software downloads It is currently at p330


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Dish home mosaic on my 811 was active until last week. I am back to the standard dish home at the moment.


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

My Dish Home with the mosaic is working well on the 811.


----------



## juan ellitinez (Jan 31, 2003)

well according to the e* technical support website 100% of 811's were supposed to have it but obviously thats wrong


----------



## Golfer (Mar 3, 2004)

Yes, they are wrong, as I still don't have that option on my Dish Home on my 811. I have it on both of my 510 Receivers.

It isn't a big deal with me, but I want what (most) everyone else has.


----------



## rjruby (Dec 29, 2002)

I've never had it on my 811 but I have it on my 301.


----------



## bavaria72 (Jun 10, 2004)

Wasn't on my 811 as of last week. Now my phone line is currently not connected so I'm not sure if that has an impact. (The previous owner of my house had run a separate line for their sat receiver and the line recently went bad. Just one of those things i need to fix one of these days).


----------



## rjruby (Dec 29, 2002)

bavaria72 said:


> Wasn't on my 811 as of last week. Now my phone line is currently not connected so I'm not sure if that has an impact.


No it doesn't.

I have a phone line connected to my 811 and still no new Dish Home.


----------

